# Expediant "yote" killing arrows.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Remember, if you're using a recurve bow, do NOT split the shaft,it won't explode into tiny, life taking shards of wood.

1 you need a steel casing from a 7.62X39 or 7.62X54, a 5.45 MIGHT work.

2 a 1/4" dowel rod.

3 Duct tape.

4 gorilla glue.

5 a Dremel tool or hacksaw and a file.

These are one use arrows, cheap to make and when fired from a compound bow, very nasty and deadly on coyotes!


A: Split the dowel long ways twice and about halfway down, then Wrap the dowel rod with paper tape until it just fits into the casing.

B:Rinse out casing with water and add gorilla glue, inset shaft and allow to dry.

C:Once dry, remove the case rim with a hacksaw and pound flat.then using the hacksaw or dremel, put a nice wicked point on it.

D: Cut a 7" piece of your favorite duck tape and using a sharpened case mouth, cut a hole dead center of the tape and insert the shaft of the arrow 1" through.

E: Fold over the tape as neatly as possible and trim like an arrow fletching.you CAN get all fancy and repeat for 4 "feathers" but I haven't found the need.

F: cut a suitable string notch in your new arrow.

Go give them mud dogs hell!You will notice that upon hitting a target, the arrow explodes into deadly toothpicks, even more effective if you coat the upper part of the arrow with Nicotine Sulfate that has been rendered down and made stronger.USE GLOVES, it can poison YOU through your skin.

At no time should you use these arrows for defense as it would mean a horrible, messy death.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Magus said:


> Remember, if you're using a recurve bow, do NOT split the shaft,it won't explode into tiny, life taking shards of wood.
> 
> 1 you need a steel casing from a 7.62X39 or 7.62X54, a 5.45 MIGHT work.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what I just read... lol.. but I'm slower than most.  Any pics of this process?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

At no time should you use these arrows for defense as it would mean a horrible, messy death

Yep I hear what your saying


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Could you please help those of us that only read picture books by posting this diy with photos for each step? It would really help dumbies like me.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder what other metal items laying around the house one might be able to use for this project?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Copper tubing, maybe regular shell casings?

Anyway.no pix, I'm fresh out of dowel rods and its raining so I'm NOT headed to the shop.how hard can it be guys?
cut and paste.LOL

What isn't anyone getting?its a one time shot arrow for a compound bow that blows up inside the target that uses a spent shell casing as an arrow head.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> Copper tubing, maybe regular shell casings?
> 
> Anyway.no pix, I'm fresh out of dowel rods and its raining so I'm NOT headed to the shop.how hard can it be guys?
> cut and paste.LOL
> ...


The construction part. If you have a completed arrow a picture of that can help me figure it out.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Magus said:


> Copper tubing, maybe regular shell casings?
> 
> Anyway.no pix, I'm fresh out of dowel rods and its raining so I'm NOT headed to the shop.how hard can it be guys?
> cut and paste.LOL
> ...


You left out the,"even more effective if you coat the arrow with Nicotine Sulfate that has been rendered down and made stronger." Which would be chewing tobacco that has been turned into a tea, then the water is boiled off leaving a very piosonous goo. Very bad juju stuff to be handled with care. Rumors are that it can be lethal on contact with skin.:dunno: Don't want to know.:sssh:....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Exactly. I added a warning.

I'll post a pic of something after the weather clears.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> Remember, if you're using a recurve bow, do NOT split the shaft,it won't explode into tiny, life taking shards of wood.
> 
> 1 you need a steel casing from a 7.62X39 or 7.62X54, a 5.45 MIGHT work.
> 
> ...


can u open a school or have online courses? There are many questions im sure many have about increasing the killing efficiency of everyday weopens. If they dont I damn sure do. I have tried to find information on the subject but its very hard to find. Im just saying


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I really need to get busy on the pics of this.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I know it don't work so good ta shoot em in the butt with rock salt!


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> I really need to get busy on the pics of this.


No I get the picture of what your saying. I just think you need alot more threads just like it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ask me stuff.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> Ask me stuff.


I still want a picture of at least the finished arrow.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't been to home depot yet, its a 20 mile drive.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> I haven't been to home depot yet, its a 20 mile drive.


 Well hurry up! I wanna see what this thing looks like.

Seriously, no rush just post a picture when you can.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> can u open a school or have online courses? There are many questions im sure many have about increasing the killing efficiency of everyday weopens. If they dont I damn sure do. I have tried to find information on the subject but its very hard to find. Im just saying


You just didn't hang around the right freaks when you were growing up.  
We use to have slingshot wars using castor oil beans. Granted, at the time we didn't know how poisonous they were:factor10:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I would love to see some pictures when you have the time.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Through the miracle of photochop, BLUEPRINTS!*


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> *Through the miracle of photochop, BLUEPRINTS!*


:kiss:

Thank you.

:kiss:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I forgot to note again, that if you're using a plain recurve or long bow, there's no point in splitting the arrow...or maybe there is? who knows.they're made to splinter on impact anyway.

Would have had regular pix, but the weather is crap.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Boomy said:


> You just didn't hang around the right freaks when you were growing up.
> We use to have slingshot wars using castor oil beans. Granted, at the time we didn't know how poisonous they were:factor10:


Lol. I thought me and my brothers were dangerous enough. So what do the castor beans do. Can you render them to make them stronger? Can you eat meat that has been taken down with the nicotine sulfate or the castor bean if that's possible? Those are the type of questions I have.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Castor beans by themselves are fine. When processed and concentrated down they make Ricin. A very powerful poison.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

BlacksmithKevin said:


> Castor beans by themselves are fine. When processed and concentrated down they make Ricin. A very powerful poison.


....yeah....nevermind. we had a scare when I worked at the ER with ricin. I dont even want to hear the word ricin again. Im not even trying that. I want to learn some poison stuff for hunting but not to that extent.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BlacksmithKevin said:


> Castor beans by themselves are fine. When processed and concentrated down they make Ricin. A very powerful poison.


Don't they now...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> ....yeah....nevermind. we had a scare when I worked at the ER with ricin. I dont even want to hear the word ricin again. Im not even trying that. I want to learn some poison stuff for hunting but not to that extent.


Neurotoxins.. the blood borne variety.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> Neurotoxins.. the blood borne variety.


Yeah and maybe some contact too


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

If you take a 32 cal bullet case it will fit perfictly over the end of your arrow shaft.

When fired from a 70 lb bow this arrow hits like a baseball bat. It will break bones.

Us archers call this a blunt or a Flu - Flu

This is a good arrow for any small game.

As for a coyote, I would just use a broad head.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

That was the idea behind the "throwaway" arrows.

a 30 carbine works too.


----------

